# "Doomsday Preppers"



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm just kinda curious if anyone on here has been on National Geographic's show "Doomsday Preppers?" If so what was the experience like? Who were the so called "experts" who assessed the prep? What kind of rational did they use in their assessment? Again just curious is all.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

If there was someone, they probably wouldn't admit it!
OK, really, It was me, I shot my thumb off..It was a "gun malfunction".
I personally feel its more to "poke fun at the dumb people", but I have watched it, and there is some "decent knowledge" to be learned. The rational they use and varaibles, who knows?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I saw a show where the guy NO JOKE had a *10 year* supply of food, a small garden already going, was canning. Fully prepared to hunt, butcher, and smoke meat, and the "Experts" gave him a crappy rating on food because "his garden could have been bigger"! _WTF IN HELL DO THEY WANT?!?!?!?!?_

Haven't watched the show since, and never will again. I'd like to see these "Experts" homes!


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I saw a show where the guy NO JOKE had a *10 year* supply of food, a small garden already going, was canning. Fully prepared to hunt, butcher, and smoke meat, and the "Experts" gave him a crappy rating on food because "his garden could have been bigger"! _WTF IN HELL DO THEY WANT?!?!?!?!?_
> 
> Haven't watched the show since, and never will again. I'd like to see these "Experts" homes!


I agree these "Experts" dont seem to know jack. I watch because I like learning how other people are getting over obstacles and how not to sound crazy. Forget their medical and security though those guys wouldnt know it if it hit them like a MACK truck.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I watch the show from time to time, the experts are a little rough on their assessments but wouldn't you prefer that to saying everything's great? I've notice some people lean too heavy on one thing and ignore another. The thing is, we all have to play the cards we are dealt. Yeah, if I was a multi-millionaire I could set myself and family up much better than I have, but that is just not the way it is.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been watching some of these via Youtube, more intertainment value than anything else.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Entertaining is about all I discovered with the several I have watched. Most of the episodes had so much repetitive stuff I suspect they could have been watched in about ten minutes. I wonder if the "experts" didn't actually give low scores just to see the reactions of the "contestants". Don't care to watch any more.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I started watching, thinking I could learn something. I did, Nat Geo is exploiting these people for ratings. Either these people are off the wall, or the producers of the show convince them to say and do things to make the ratings higher or make the people look like blithering fools. I watch because there is the off chance I might learn something, but usually don't. My wife used to think I was off the wall until she watched a few episodes. The new show about the castle is a real hoot. I love the love/hate interaction between the siblings.

If you watch, I advise you take everything with a grain of salt. I did see a couple of episodes that didn't show the lone rich guy with a house on a cliff as a nut job.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

IMO, most are losers at best, they all may have some good preps from time to time, but they all seem to fail big time on at least one thing some where. Those so called experts leave a lot to be desired. I love those that believe in non violence or will just talk / trade. Yea right, good luck with that. The one about the castle is a complete joke! He's got a small fortune invested so far and has shit to show for it.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

One guy has a dug out mud hole for water by his outhouse & gets 16 water points. Another has a rain collection & filter system off their house roofs & gets 12 water points. Experts?


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

The one I've enjoyed watching, is Doomsday Castle. It hasn't been off the wall, has offered a lot as far as learning, and, to be honest, is about much more than prepping. It's about a man using his passion of prepping, to bring his family together, teaching them the core values of life, something that the modern world is missing.

David


----------

